# Unassisted anyone? Please, I need hope!



## OnErth&InHvn

It wasnt the original plan. I was going to have backup OBGYN, a doula and a homebirth midwife. 

Then the midwife changed her expectations and all the others in the area arent going to work due to finances. 

So, i have backup OBGYN and a doula. 
-----‐---
Has anyone gone unassisted? Planned or not? Any tips? Any resources? The hospital, if needed, is a 5 minute drive and my back up OB delivers there. 

I am part of a homebirth local group for support but they dont have anyone right now that has gone unassisted recently. 

Am i shooting at an impossible dream?


----------



## corrie anne

I do my own prenatal and uc births. Just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant and will be doing it all over again.


----------



## corrie anne

Just realized how old this post is haha


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Yeah I already had the baby and shes older now. Sorry


----------



## Bevziibubble

Locking. Old thread.


----------

